# Chihiros WRGB II app problem



## pstevens3307 (Nov 29, 2021)

Just got a brand new Chihiros WRGB II from Amazon. Anyone out there who's had issues with the app? I can't get it to see my light. Not even sure if it's the app or if the bluetooth receiver isn't working. Any suggestions?

TIA.


----------



## sandipan.ece (Oct 18, 2013)

Check few obvious things like, is your phone bluetooth switched on? Did you attach the light bluetooth receiver section properly? Is the light turning on without the app?


----------



## pstevens3307 (Nov 29, 2021)

Never mind. After pounding a dozen times on the + button the app finally found the light. I will say that the app design is pretty poor.


----------



## jake21 (Aug 11, 2019)

I've found that the range is very short (much shorter than fluval 3.0); also on some occasion i have to power cycle the wrgb 2 (i.e, remove the plug); but there was a recent firmware update that might have fixed that issue.


----------



## Neil6 (Apr 5, 2021)

pstevens3307 said:


> Just got a brand new Chihiros WRGB II from Amazon. Anyone out there who's had issues with the app? I can't get it to see my light. Not even sure if it's the app or if the bluetooth receiver isn't working. Any suggestions?
> 
> TIA.


I got the same issue. Phone can see the light under the phones own blue tooth setting but app can't see or connect. Phone won't pair. Tried to delete app. Restart phone, unplug lights many times. All didn't help. Can't be the lights Bluetooth device as phone can see it. All was working fine till manually turned then off for maintenance. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Make sure you provide the app both location and bluetooth access. Believe it needs both in order to see the light locally.


----------



## jake21 (Aug 11, 2019)

With might light - i had that issue once - i had to unplug the light for a minute or two and then plug it back in and it worked fine (that was about 10 months ago - it has worked fine since but hasn't lost power - though i did update the firmware twice.


----------

